
Y Combinator: An assembly line for tech start-ups - farmer
http://www.mercurynews.com/search/ci_5657753
======
ced
Question: is saving a few bucks each day by eating pizzas worth the decrease
in health (and presumably concentration) that it brings?

I used to bet that good food, good sleep and good exercise would work better
for my exams than studying some more.

------
Sam_Odio
This is the exact same article as "Y Combinator a new twist on finding hot
companies," just with a different title. Weird.

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=12524>

